
Why did Porsche go to the trouble of designing an 800 V Taycan EV? - reddotX
https://chargedevs.com/newswire/why-did-porsche-go-to-the-trouble-of-designing-an-800-v-taycan-ev/
======
PaulHoule
It is not just Porsche, this work benefits the whole Volkswagen group...

